# OMG - a windfall



## Judd (23 October 2013)

I hold MLT which recently had a 5 for 1 share split.  Sometimes it does seem that neither the ASX or the Share registries handle them very well.

Sure the registry shows reflects the total number of shares I now hold but it still shows the price before the share split.  So for a fleeting moment I am a zillionaire!  Revel in it bro.

As for the ASX site I got curious.  Nup, not a share price in sight or on site.


----------



## galumay (23 October 2013)

Judd said:


> ....  So for a fleeting moment I am a zillionaire!  Revel in it bro.




So, before the split you were a multi-millionaire?


----------

